# first multimammates



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

well I bought 3 trio`s of multis off paul from chester le street yesterday, I thought they were going to be horrible little devils, how wrong I was. they are gorgeous. I know they will eat through most things, and can bite quite hard, but I want there young for feeders for my royals, which sounds a bit harsh but that's life. paul was very informative, and a great guy to do business with. but any help regards feeding breeding and housing would be of great benefit to me. I have read lots of posts on these forums, so don't give me a hard time as im still learning with them. thanks.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

jackiee said:


> well I bought 3 trio`s of multis off paul from chester le street yesterday, I thought they were going to be horrible little devils, how wrong I was. they are gorgeous. I know they will eat through most things, and can bite quite hard, but I want there young for feeders for my royals, which sounds a bit harsh but that's life. paul was very informative, and a great guy to do business with. but any help regards feeding breeding and housing would be of great benefit to me. I have read lots of posts on these forums, so don't give me a hard time as im still learning with them. thanks.


Here's a relatively basic caresheet that will get you started,
Multimammate Care Sheet | Royal Pythons | Red Hot Royals
We will be updating it soon making it a bit more in-depth like the rat caresheet.

Multis are quite easy to look after, If you're breeding, you'll find that they don't do too well in our outside ambient temperatures like rats will seeing that multis aren't from our country. So if you give them a good ambient temp around 22C then they should breed fine for you. If theres anything you're unsure of feel free to drop a PM : victory:


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

cheers eightball and thanks for the link.


----------

